# Moto a good deal...



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

... even if they had NO warranty. Just tired of seeing the "warranty sucks" thread. The value of their bikes is such that you don't need any warranty to make a purchase worthwhile. Just sayin...


----------



## marktomin (Sep 22, 2008)

if there is no warranty then might as well buy stuff on ebay in 'like' new condition and save even more money.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Not the same at all. "like new" on ebay can easily mean "abused" "crushed" or "destroyed."

Basically any warranty when you have to ship something in for repair "sucks." It doesn't matter what the product is. But there are plenty of LBS horror stories of warranty repairs that take months to sort out-- either at the shop or at the manufacturer. Plenty of mainstream bike cos have clauses that state that "racing" voids the warranty. 



marktomin said:


> if there is no warranty then might as well buy stuff on ebay in 'like' new condition and save even more money.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

New BD stuff is available with a real warranty, in whole bike form for less than you could build similar for from ebay. Their customers should smile and say "thank you, sir".


----------



## marktomin (Sep 22, 2008)

filtersweep said:


> Not the same at all. "like new" on ebay can easily mean "abused" "crushed" or "destroyed."
> 
> Basically any warranty when you have to ship something in for repair "sucks." It doesn't matter what the product is. But there are plenty of LBS horror stories of warranty repairs that take months to sort out-- either at the shop or at the manufacturer. Plenty of mainstream bike cos have clauses that state that "racing" voids the warranty.


no, like new means like new, anything else gets returned. Done it many times. I am not saying bikesdirect warranty is bad, but overall, warranty is the only reason I buy something new from a store otherwise I buy used if I want to save money.


----------



## The Green Hour (Jul 15, 2008)

That "Warranty Sucks" thread was a fiasco that had "bike crash" written all over it. It got blown out of proportion from the BD haters, but 99.9% of bike companies would of told him to pony up for a crash replacement (if offered).

I take most warranties with a grain of salt, and that goes for non-bike related things as well.


----------



## YEM (Oct 27, 2005)

Good deal for sure, i love my moto!


----------

